# walthard rests



## aeubank (Jul 10, 2014)

These are in a fallopian tube during sterilization.  I made it to either 752.11 or 752.19 but to be honest, after looking in the index, i'm not sure if either code is right.  any suggestions? I don't have a more specific location either


----------

